

Google: Reports of Google+ Traffic Decline Are Incomplete - nextparadigms
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2389345,00.asp

======
mindcrime
More and more of my friends from Facebook are showing up with each passing
day... my anecdotal experience is that G+ adoption is continuing to grow. I
still think there is a lot of room for improvement in G+, (see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2768229>) but overall I still find it to
be superior to Facebook after a month of use.

